# Anyone Upgraded From A6000 To A6300?



## Donde (Jul 7, 2016)

I'm wondering if anyone has hands on experience with both models and if they recommend upgrading to the a6300.


----------



## jaomul (Jul 7, 2016)

Not what you asked but I've read before it's normally more sensible to skip a camera generation before upgrading. The a6000 is still a great model


----------



## cherylynne1 (Jul 7, 2016)

I agree, probably best to wait for the next generation. I've had the NEX-6 and the a6000, but only because the a6000 came down to $398. Otherwise I'd have waited. 

The main reasons people are switching are if 4K video or the mic input is important, or the upgrades for adapting A-mount or Canon lenses. A few are switching for the improved autofocus, which would be the only important upgrade for me, but the comparison tests I've seen aren't quite dramatic enough to justify $1000. 

For me personally, investing in lenses is a smarter move right now. They've been pretty consistent in upgrading this line every two years, so I'm content to wait for the a6500 in 2018.


----------

